# ECTA Notifies 50 Vendors To Stop Sale Of Five Pawns



## Stroodlepuff (1/9/15)

Following Five Pawns issuing a cease and desist order to Cloud9Vaping, who tested their Five Pawns 








e-liquid stock for Diacety and Acetyl Propionyl with alarming results (more on that here), now comes the news that the Electronic Cigarette Trade Association of Canada (ECTA) has notified 50 vendors from the association to withdraw and cease sales of Five Pawns e-liquids.

ECTA was formed, “…by a group of electronic cigarette vendors for the initial purpose of gathering and analyzing the existing Canadian laws and regulations governing electronic cigarette usage and trade.”

Here’s that email that was sent out to the 50 vendors in full:











































































































































TGV doesn’t have much more to add to that, HOWEVER, more e-cigarette trade associations and vendors should be following suit with bold action such as this.

The industry needs cleaning up before regulation deems that we are forced to go back to cigalikes.

TGV has reached out to Five Pawns for comment on this developing story, so far they have been reluctant to get back in touch,

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 4


----------

